# To Reclaim a Hive (recruitment thread)



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

This will be a (lengthy) RP about what the title suggests, an Imperium force reclaiming and purifying a hive city that has been captured, and subsequently tainted/corrupted by Chaos. The RPers will be the spearhead squad for the assault (the RP will start just before the walls are finally breached, allowing the assault of the city propper to begin).

special/heavy weapons are going to be available on a first come first serve basis.

(I will add more slots here if the squad gets big enough that it seems logical/fluffy/ well, you get the idea)

-FULL-

Special Weapons:
Serenity (Necrosis) - Inferno Pistols
Guilliman 'Gillie' Boggans (HalloweenCovenant) - long-las

heavy Weapons
Harer Kaleth (Zondarion) - Heavy Bolter

Special Close Combat Weapons
Hektor (Col. Schafer) - Power Knife
Vilhelm Stormbreaker (BlackApostleVilhelm) - Power Sword

Everyone Else
Dana Lark (Inquisitor Einar)
Tiberius Arrian (Warped Raptor)
Alexi Radaec [medic (thought that was worth noting)] (Dirge Eterna)
Rosalinde (blazinvire)

-FULL-


Please have your character posts in this format:
Name: Timmy Example
Home Planet: Testlandia
Race: Imperial Guardsman
Age: 23
Class/Rank: Guardsman
Equipment: Lasgun, a pack of smokes, change of underwear, red shirted uniform
Breif Bio/Important/Fun Fluff-type info: Timmy lived a simple life as a child. When Testlandia had to pay its tithe he was drafted to serve in the Imperial guard. After training his regiment, the Testlandian 43rd was immediately deployed to a distant planet to defend the Imperium. It was there they found they were to fight a treacherous chapter of Space Marines. He was the only one from his regiment to survive. He was attatched to the Mourdeax 53rd in time to deploy to Heshkan IV. He smokes like a chimney, and is rather fatalistic. He still wears the red of the Testlandia 43rd, which clashes horribly with the green of his current unit.

(If you arent sure about something, PM me)

Since the last RP I tried to gm for was a bit of a mess, I'm gonna be a bit of a controll freak here. For every GM post you can react, leave your reaction open ended, and in my next GM post I will tell you what happened. I will update/check the action thread at least once a day, so this should move along at a pretty decent clip. If your unsure about something, PM me before you do it.

*Fluff*:
Heshkan IV is a desolate planet. Covered almost completely in trackless wastelands, salty, stagnant seas, and bare precipices. The baren worlds only valuable resources are the ore veins scattered about the planet. Massive mobile mining rigs trundle across the planet on years long trips; only returning to hive Golgolash once they have filled their massive cargo holds. The hive then processes the ore, and either forges it into massive ingots to be sent to nearby Forgeworlds, or to the factories, where it will be used to produce Sentinels, heavy troop armor, Las weapons, and plasma weapons. The Planet was captured some 12 years ago by the forces of Chaos. Two years after the planet was captured, the planets that received supplies from Heshkan IV began to notice the lack of shipments, an army was mustered, and the planet was blockaded. Now, 10 years later, with the arrival of forces from several Chapters of Space Marines, and additional Regiments of the Imperial guard, and Adepta Sorroritas; the Cities outer walls are finally being assualted.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Name: Hecktor
Home Planet: Heshkan
Race: Arbiter
Age: 36
Class/Rank: Arbite... thing... (I dont know arbite ranks)
Equipment: Shotgun, extra ammo, power _knife_(spec CC weapon slot), carapace, full face helmate w/rebreather, can of imperial brand spam(optional at GMs discression).
Breif Bio/Important/Fun Fluff-type info: A lifer in the arbite pricinct on the world, Hecktor was much dismayed when the planet fell to chaos. He and a few surviving Arbites fled for the hills and have conducted raids on mining expeditions ever since. When the spearhead came they joined, and now Hecktor is prowd to be at the forefront of reclaiming his homeworld. 

This RP looks pretty awsome.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Serenity 
Home Planet: Ophelia VII
Race: Sister of Battle
Age: 28
Class/Rank: Seraphim
Equipment: Twin Inferno Pistols (Special Weapon), Bolt Pistol. Power Armour with Sabbat Pattern Soroitas Helm. Frag and Krak Grenades, Purity Seals and Chaplet Ecclesiasticus.
Breif Bio/Important/Fun Fluff-type info: Serenity has born on Ophelia VII where at birth she was given to the sister hood. She spent all her life training and devoting herself to the Emperor. She has fought in several minor battles and has put down several uprising with the help of her fellow sisters. She showed high skills in close combat and using duel weapons. Thus she was promoted to a Seraphim. She is a bit more open minded then most sisters and tends to break the rules more often then most sisters.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

this will be fun!

Name: Vilhelm Stormbreaker

Homeplanet: Terra

Race: Adeptus Astartes of the Imperial Fists chapter

Class/Rank: sergeant of the Imperial Fists Eighth Company

Equipment: Boltgun, powersword, krak and frag grenades and bolt pistol

Appearance: Somewhat short for an astartes but much thicker, grey/white hair with fiery blue eyes and stern face. both of his arms are advanced bionics and he has many battlehonors decorating his armor.

Brief Bio/Important/Fun Fluff-type info: Born on Terra to a family of the lower caste Vilhelm was born a survivor and a fighter. He was born with a rare case of pneumonia in which 99% of the children born with it die and 98% of those that live have permanent brain damage. Him coming out of that alive and well after being in the hospital has given him the ability to seem as though he will survive through anything. When he came of age he sadly said goodbye to his parents and little brother and sister and left for the tryouts for the Imperial Fists chapter. Needless to say he made it and now is one of the fastest rising battle brothers in the chapter, his attitude is like that of his chapter but it is his humanity and surprising ability to mold to battlefield situations that set him apart.

Squad: He commands a heavey weapons squad of four marines of the Imperial Fists chapter, these are his men's names and weapons designations, all are equipped with a combat knife and bolt pistol;

Otto: Rocket Launcher (frag and krak)
Karl: Meltagun
Lance: Lascannon
Krouger: Heavey Bolter

All of Vilhelm's men have fought with him since initiation and they were all a part of their original scout squad. All four of his men are very heavily muscled like he is, hence them being chosen for a heavey weapons team, but have varying heigths. Otto is the tallest by far, taller than most marines, making him seem the biggest, he has a very quiet demeanor, long white hair and grey eyes. Karl and Lance are of the normal heigth for marines but have very different personalities, where Lance is somewhat of a hotshot attitude Karl is more humble. Lance has fiery blonde hair with green eyes and Karl has black/grey hair with brown eyes. Krouger is the shortest out of the whole squad, standing at only seven feet tall, but weighs the most out of any of them, he is completely bald and has icy blue eyes, his personality is like that of a bulldog according to Vilhelm.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd like to join up too, with this char:

Name: Dana Lark
Home Planet: Audrigis 2
Race: Human, Sister of Battle, Order of the Martyred Lady, Convent of the First Light.
Age: 19
Class/Rank: Sergeant
Equipment: Bolter, Sarissa, Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades, Power Armour, OotML uniform, half a bottle of 'Jungle Fever' ( moonshine from back home ), a pack of Tarot cards, a small bible.
Appearance: Standing 5'2", Dana isn't much of an imposing figure, though her powered armour adds 3 more inches due to the heels and fills out her bulk a little more. She is lean, with the classical white hair of her sisters, a single lock of hair on the left side of her face having been dyed a rather disturbingly bright neon pink, that tends to get itself draped across the fleur-de-lis tatoo on her cheek.
For those that see the sisters of battle as preaching devout nuns, at first sight she seems to be, until she opens her mouth, speaking with a lower gang drawl, and a vocabulary of profanities that make guardsmen blush. Another remnant of her past is generally covered by her armour, on her skin are several small old gang tattoo's, the most striking of which is a fleur-de-list with it's side petals turned to wolfheads growling, the mark of the Lighthunters.

Background: Born in the lower main hive if Audrigis 2, she grew up among the dark enclosed spaces of the gang territories. A rough place as any underhive, policed by local gangs that were enforced by the convent of sisters on the level above, at the age of 9, she joined up with one of the enforcer gangs, the lighthunters, at the age of 12, she was recruited by the sisterhood themselves, when she and her group found and annihilated a small chaos cult. From then on, the convent was her new home, though it wasn't much different, most of the girls there having been recruited just like her.
She and her squad were dispatched to to assist in the assault on Golgolash due to her convent's reputation for close quarters and city combat.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

wow, didnt expect to get have so many people sign up so quickly :biggrin:.
@BlackApostleVilhelm: Actually, that may work... With a few limitations.
1. designate what weapons they have here.
2. since they have heavy weapons, they will be slow (about a block behind the PC squad once you get into the city)
3. with the setup time, they will only be able to fire in extreme cases (I.E. when the PC squads Heavy Wep. cant do the job (expect only 1 or 2 uses out of them, but wince their pressence lets me up the ante for you guys a bit its all good))

Also, yes. As Space Marines are Imperial, yes, you may RP as one. 

lol, just noticed I forgot to mention that you should post your appearance as well...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Amarth
Homeplanet: Sparta
Race: marine of the Spartan Guard chapter
Age: 350
Rank: Tactical sergeant
Equipment: A bolter, Chainsword, mark six corvus armour. 
Appearance: Taller than most marines and thickly built with muscles, heavily scarred, two red bionic eyes and left arm below elbow is a bionic. 
Background: Born on Sparta he like all other Spartan boys was placed in training and was the only one too actually make it into the chapter that year. He slowly rose through the ranks and was placed in Apollo (second company) he was present when the Tyranids assualted his homeworld and was badly injured, he was evacuated while the rest of his company held the world, his latest activity was when he and his squad was sent too aid a assault on hive Golgolash.

(can we have squads then? seeing as two others have asked i will too)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

If you do have a squad, think of it like a 1 or 2 shot "oh shit" button.

Also, remember that the more squads you have available, the more of an evil bastard of a GM I can be... as you do have an out (if you use it right, or some amusing extra deaths if you missuse them :rofl: )

To make this fair to the people who dont have squads, you have a choice now:

no squad: you get 3 insane heroism/acts of faith/"My grot punched out your 'fex" points. These let you do something the fluff says you shouldn't be able to do.

- or -

You command a squad: the squad is part of the spearhead, but not the tip of the spear (this group). In a suitably dire situation ("oh crap, Enemy tank/Bloodthirster_s_/something we cant get out of/take care of on our own!!!" type stuff) After whatever you call them in for (I.E. a heavy Weapons salvo, clear out these cultists so we can down the Bloodthirster, get those snipers so we can leave cover, ect ect ect) they immediately return to whatever their task beforehand was (most likely guarding your flanks). These squads must be codex legal.
I'm gonna cap this off at 4 support squads (that means one more) to maintain my sanity, and so that I don't so something overly dickish under the logic of "they have backup".

If this seems unfair to anyone _please_ let me know. I want to make this fun for everyone, and will tweak/alter/remove these rules if someone feels slighted, like its unfair, or just plain not cool. (I do alot of thinking on the fly, which is known to get me into trouble from time to time, and I'm really hoping this isnt one of those cases)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name: Harer Kaleth
Home Planet: Karatch 4
Race: Space Marine of the Imperial Hammers chapter.
Age: 156
Class/Rank: Depends on what weapon I am allowed
Equipment: Either a Executioner Blade ( Imperial Hammers relic blade), or a nice heavy bolter.
Appereance: Harer wears a jet black power armour (newest model) that identifies him as an Imperial hammers soldier. He is short for a Space Marine, but has powerful arms. He is unknown to take off his helmet, but has a rather cliche bald head with green eyes. To most who meet him he is an enigma. After his successful campaign to liberate the Dax system from the clutches of chaos he was awarded the Iron Halo award, he is however veiwed with wonder because this medal is barely visable beneath the award of courage given to him by his Chapter Master, the Sheild of Judgement.
Background: Until I know what weapon he is allowed I really can't do this bit.


P.S- If at all possible I wouldn't mind leading an elite squad of Imperial hammer troops, though if you want him to be a loner that is fine.


----------



## Warped Raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

name:Tiberius Arrian
Home Planet: Fenris
Race:Space marine
Age: 95
Class/Rank:Marine of the space wolves chapter
Equipment:Heavy bolter long dagger Standard marine armour, head covered under the peltof his old pet fenrisian wolf, Bjorn this serves as a bit of a lucky charm for him, basic med kit and Rations.hanging of gold chain is the book of the emperor filled with faith inspiring oaths rites and prayers

Appereance:He is large even for a space marine being as tall as 9 foot and and weighing in at 650 pounds, he has a mane of long black hair, his eyes are a sparkling hazel, his armour is decorated and furnished heavily with necklaces braids oaths of moment and gems covering his head and back is the pelt of a massive fenrisian wolf ,

Personality:Tiberius is Extremely trusting type and is sometimes easily tricked making him often the butt of many pranks, he is slightly simple and things sometimes take a while for him to grasp , but he is not stupid, Chaos and everything to do with it affronts him it terrifies and instills righteous rage in him.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Name: Alexi Radaec
Homeworld: Helios
Race: Human
Age: 21
Class/Rank: Combat Medical Officer, 482nd Helios Drop Regiment

Equipment: Standard Combat Medic gear, as per Helios custom carries a bullpup autorifle instead of a lasgun. Also utilizes the environmental gear issued to Helios' soldiers at nearly all times, as the exposure to Helios' atmosphere has made it hard to breath air untouched by Helios' climate for longer periods of time. 

Personality: Like many of Helios' citizens, Radaec is slow to trust, and quick to judge. He is however brave to the point of foolishness and a competent medic, having served in two prolonged campaigns before being seconded to the 395th Jouran Dragoons for the assault on Heshkan IV. He dislikes the Dragoons, and they have no great love of him, seeing him as distant and aloof thanks to the black visor and heavy gear he wears. His time spent as a combat medic has reinforced the belief in him that everyone dies at some point, making him rather somber and reserved, only speaking when necessary and even then keeping it short. 

Appearance:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ok thanks for letting me know i think ill have a combat squad want me too make character profiles for them too?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is my characters apearence (Yes its a helljumper, I'm not verry origonal)

http://www.bungie.net/images/Games/JKLSKESUDLD/concept_art/characters/Halo3-ODST_CharConcept-03.jpg

Also, with all these guys in power armor running around, can I have some frag grenades (6?) to give myself some extra power in case of emergency?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think grenades are included in basic equipment, no?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I wanted to make sure I could change my equipment now, after I already posted my character.


----------



## Warped Raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

So when are we gonna start this?


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I need ot know if I am even in this thing, and if I am what weapons I am using. I think dessel has abandoned us.


----------



## HalloweenCovenant (Jun 7, 2009)

Name:Guilliman 'Gillie' Boggans

Home Planet: Ornsworld

Race: Ratling

Age: 32

Class/Rank: Sniper cook, coloured Sergeant (recently demoted to private)

Equipment: Standard pattern flak armour, urban camo fatigues and cap, vox-bead headset, 2 frag grenades, 1 krak grenade, standard issue rebreather, psykana mercy blade (one of the many objects that he took a liking too and 'borrowed'), Sniper pattern las-gun 'Long-las' with various kill markings etched across it, 7 hot-shot las round magazines, 15 Khayer addin las-magazines (essentially miniature hot shots), and 8 low-volt las-magazines (usable with either his pistol or long-las) ornately decorated khayer addin las-pistol (from the commisar who assigned him here, the man has yet to realize the one in his holster is little more than a cheaply made replacement), various articles of contraband (lho-sticks, pornography, and various cookery paraphernelia),a heavy pack full of kit upkeep equipment and some first aid supplies. Oh and finally he has a copy of the infantry man's uplifting primer on him... a.k.a Toilet paper.

Appearance: Gillie stands around 3'6" and is of a sleek build, muscles designed for speed and agility rather than any kind of strength. His face is gruff and weather beaten, numerous scars of narrow misses dotting across his face, atop short cropped hazel hair. Somehow it always seems to be cracking a humorous grin, aquamarine eyes always glittering with some form of mischief. The deep green flak armour he wears is damaged and just as beaten as his face, he refuses to have it repaired as a point of honour (he earned the medallion crimson on his cap for a reason), hanging off it in loose loops are his las-magazines and grenades. The mercy blade is a simple deep blue dagger engraved with prayers of protection and mercy in gold, in the field he usually dulls down its shine with ash, lest is give him away. The pistol is a black affair with deep silver engravings in high gothic ('Justice is swift and merciless'), its highly polished and well kept. His long lass is relatively simple affair, sleek black with dulled down metal parts... The scope has 6x 12x and 24x magnification with night and heat vision filters. Across it's surface several skulls are stamped across (one for each headshot he's achieved, he may have lost count of the stamps) ((don't have a pic sorry))

Personality: Chip and cheerful, no matter how dire a situation gets he almost always bears it with a smile and prayer, to the emperor of course. He was beloved by his squad and is easy to warm to, with his good sense of humor and lax attitude. Gillie is actually very brave for a Ratling, he has never run away from a fight unless under the strictest of orders to do so. This is what got him squad command in the first place. Sadly he got demoted due to his bad gambling habits, selling of contraband and other things he cares not to mention.

Breif Bio/Important/Fun Fluff-type info: Well you may have to dig that out of him. Common knowledge is that he served in the most recent incident in Armageddon and distinguished himself in his role of squad command, leading his squad through every crisis and making them all fight till the bitter end. Other than that the only thing known about him amongst the guard is that he and his squad have several services and contraband to offer. So his current regiments commissars demoted for dissorderly conduct and sent him off on a mission that would probably take his life.
((thought I might throw my hat in, sorry if it's quality is lacking but I kinda had to rush it))


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont think this is ever going to start its dead in the water:hang1:


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

This has been abandoned.


----------



## HalloweenCovenant (Jun 7, 2009)

Hurm, I was looking forward to engaging in a decent RP... Shame seemed like a decent allotment of players


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah Dessel got bored of it on the first day, and now Necrosis has started a similar RP.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sure has and hopefully it wont end up going nowhere like this


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't go thinking you know exactly why certain actions are the way they are when not acted upon by anyone who is not you.

Zondarian, Dessel Ordo did not get bored with this, and I feel insulted reading such a thing, and its not even about me. Dessel Ordo's last activity on Heresy was three days after his last post in this thread; last activity on monday, the 18th of May and last post here being Friday the 15th. 

We all have things that can occupy our time during the weekend, so no posting then should come as a small surprise at best. That Dessel has not been online in nearly twenty days is a clear indication of something having happened to him in real life (oh and ANY person can see a members last activity by going to that members profile.) Whether that something is computer trouble, personal issues, or worse doesn't matter. Dessel Ordo has been incapacitated in one way or another and is not able to post anywhere on Heresy.

Until he is active once again, do not go thinking that he has simply abandoned this thread after a single day. Not unless you have some proof to back your assumption up.

Until Dessel returns to Heresy and decides if he wants to try and pursue, to reclaim a hive is locked. Dessel, PM me when you return if you want to re-open the thread.


As for everone else I will say this, never assume you know exactly why some people do as they do unless you have some way of proving it; especially when it comes to something bad.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

*I have returned*

right, I'm back. sorry about the delay, my computer was acting up, and with my new job I didnt have the time to fix it until recently. Sign-ups are closed, I'm gonna start the action thread now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You might want to PM everyone and make sure they are still interested Dessel. Does you no good to start up an action thread and no one shows up to play.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Im afraid ill have to pull out because i have not got much time on my hands lately


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll still be part of the rp. Can I also get a single bolt pistol as a back up weapon.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

@Necrosis, sure.
@dark angel, too bad man, but thats cool.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Tis a bit long because it's pre-typed, couldn't be bothered changing it >.<

Name: Rosalinde
Home Planet: Ophelia VII
Race: Human
Class/Rank: Superior of the Order of Our Martyred Lady
Specialty: Ranged Combat and Tactics
Appearance: Rosalinde stands 6'2", with natural pure white hair, olive skin and vibrant red eyes, her frequent use of a helmet has left her face relatively unmarred, sporting only a Fleur De Lys Tattoo to show her devotion. Has a very athletic and acrobatic build with decent muscle definition gained from her crusade and early induction into the Convent.
Equipment: She wears the dog tags of a deceased Guardsman whose heroics had saved her, Power Armour with a Sabbat Pattern Sororitas helm, Chaplet Ecclesiasticus, wielding a Stalker Pattern Bolter and a combat sword, as well as standard issue bolt pistol side arm and assorted grenades.

Biography: 
She grew up on Ophelia VII, home to the Convent Sanctorum itself where she was inducted at the age of 4 as a strong spirited orphan. Her training at such a young age and her strength of will allowed her to excel where others wouldn't, at the age of 19 she became one of the youngest power armour clad Battle Sister the Convent had seen in centuries. From there she was sent to the battlefield and didn't return for over 5 years, purposely burying herself deeper and deeper into increasingly harsher wars and conflicts hoping to make the Emperor proud.
Her rigorous crusade paid off, compacting several decades of training into the gap of 5 years, rumours went around that she was the next Living Saint, in truth Rosalinde's deprived childhood drove her, the Emperor was the only father she had ever known and she would not disappoint.
She's fierce in her beliefs and passionate in her devotion, although she harbours a great distaste for war she hates heretics and traitors more, a very vicious side of her shows in heat of battle, but outside of combat she is kindhearted and shows great compassion to all those loyal to the Emperor.
Has a soft spot in her heart for the soldiers of the Imperial Guard after fighting alongside them on several occasions.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

cool, we're re-closed for sign up's then I guess (unless I accidentally power spiral and feel inclined to let you guys get some help... 0.0 )
@Blazinvire: special weapon slots are all filled up, so could you please swap the PS for a chainsword? (I'll let the stalker patern slide since its more or less the same as a standard bolter tho)


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Right, sorry about that, pre-typed and stuff forgot to change it. She was originally in my fanfic so I kinda fleshed her out of it. Chainswords are bulky and noisy, mind if I have their non-motorised equivalent? The mono-molecular blades would suit my charrie better.


----------



## HalloweenCovenant (Jun 7, 2009)

GAH!
sorry my posts have been vacant these past few days,
RL has taken a bit of a turn for the worse... Serious issues with friends and the law.
Anyway I should have a post up by the end of today, if not tomorrow early morning. Again, many apologies for not posting


----------



## AceSage (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering if it's not too late to join in?

If not then it's cool :wink:

EDIT: Oops, didn't see the post at the top of this page


----------

